# Best bike shipping award goes to this guy



## Coachmule (Dec 14, 2020)

A few weeks ago I bought a 1950 Schwinn Phantom on the Cabe, original owners family listed it, I’m going to post pics of how this guy shipped this bike. Unreal best shipping award ever. I’ll post the bike when I finish cleaning it up. Sitting in a garage for 69 years.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 14, 2020)

Wow is that King Tuts phantom


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 14, 2020)

Somebody that "gets it". So nice when that happens !


----------



## phantom (Dec 14, 2020)

Wow.....just out of curiosity what was the shipping cost ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2020)

phantom said:


> Wow.....just out of curiosity what was the shipping cost ?


----------



## Coachmule (Dec 14, 2020)

phantom said:


> Wow.....just out of curiosity what was the shipping cost ?



Honestly I don’t know, it been in the family since 1950 and the guy didn’t want it messed up. I’d guess 3-400 but worth it to his family and me.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 14, 2020)

Forklift required?  Like to see the padding inside.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 14, 2020)

I dunno man if it says Hangar 51 anywhere on the box id walk away from this one....


----------



## Coachmule (Dec 14, 2020)

ABF delivered it to my door unloaded it roll it to my back porch. It was full of boxes, and foam  the bike was strapped down to a pallet.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 14, 2020)

LOL!  I'd be furious if they expected me to pay that shipping...ridiculous for a bicycle
on their bill?  Fire away!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 15, 2020)

Outstanding! Yes-it does seem a bit excessive! If I was buying a big ticket ($10k+) prewar bike.......I would expect no less than the bike shipped to me like this...and I'd pay for that shipping-worth every penny. Can't tell you the number of bikes-well packed by the best and most experienced sellers that come damaged-and its not their fault. The shipping outfits literally destroy the bikes-throwing the boxes off the truck-hit by forklifts-kicked by freight people(leaving their big footprint). Once the bike arrives damaged-its too late to think about how it could have been shipped better.


----------



## phantom (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Somebody that "gets it". So nice when that happens !



Huh?  This is how you get all your bikes shipped to you ?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 15, 2020)

phantom said:


> Huh?  This is how you get all your bikes shipped to you ?



I haven't had a high end bike shipped in a while, but if I was getting something worth a lot or irreplaceable, I think $300 to $400 is well worth it. Spending a few hundred more for something special, I think is really pro-active. Think we've all seen the pictures of the crunched restored Bluebird or read of the Twin that got rare parts crunched in shipping. You obviously don't package like that for everything and of course I would not expect it. But nice somebody stepped up and appreciated the value of this bike.


----------



## spoker (Dec 15, 2020)

what a great job,in this site yout damnd if u do and damed if you dont,alot of ppl think you should pack likt this,charge nothing 4 your time and charge under $50,i would never ship a bike on this site fot that very reason!!


----------



## Coachmule (Dec 15, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> I dunno man if it says Hangar 51 anywhere on the box id walk away from this one....
> 
> View attachment 1320008





bobcycles said:


> LOL!  I'd be furious if they expected me to pay that shipping...ridiculous for a bicycle
> on their bill?  Fire away!



Well it’s not you and obviously you didn’t read that this was in his family for 70 years. The owner wanted to ensure the bike was safely delivered. To each their own. I’m personally glad he shipped it this way.


----------



## Coachmule (Dec 15, 2020)

spoker said:


> what a great job,in this site yout damnd if u do and damed if you dont,alot of ppl think you should pack likt this,charge nothing 4 your time and charge under $50,i would never ship a bike on this site fot that very reason!!



Honestly the cabe cracks me up. People are all experts on everything. This family wanted to ensure the bike was delivered properly, you buy an expensive bike you want it delivered in one piece. I’ve dealt with some really cool people on here, a few great contacts , I buy from a few folks always shipped stuff with integrity. I’ve bought a ton of stuff from bicycle bones the guy is first class when he ships product.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 15, 2020)

Open it up and enjoy!


----------



## Coachmule (Dec 15, 2020)

It’s opened and parts are being cleaned seat shipped off to a cabe member to get reupholstered. Excited to ride it soon.


----------



## phantom (Dec 15, 2020)

spoker said:


> what a great job,in this site yout damnd if u do and damed if you dont,alot of ppl think you should pack likt this,charge nothing 4 your time and charge under $50,i would never ship a bike on this site fot that very reason!!



I think you might have a sticky key.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 15, 2020)

There's been a few times I've spent the whole weekend on the road just to make sure I got a bike without having to worry about shipping damage. Expecting shipping company employees to take care of your bike is like expecting the fry cook at McDonalds to be a Cordon Bleu Chef.


----------



## Coachmule (Dec 15, 2020)

phantom said:


> I think you might have a sticky key.





Oilit said:


> There's been a few times I've spent the whole weekend on the road just to make sure I got a bike without having to worry about shipping damage. Expecting shipping company employees to take care of your bike is like expecting the fry cook at McDonalds to be a Cordon Bleu Chef.



So true, I’ve only had two shipped but both guys were solid and wanted it delivered right. Both bikes were bought from original owners families. My cousin and a shipping guy sent my first one.


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 15, 2020)

I paid pretty fair price to have my Ranger shipped from the auction house to my front door.  White glove shipping is what they called it.  Just like moving furniture.  It arrived without any assembly.... Worth every penny to not have someone disassemble and pack. 

It was just wrapped in moving blankets in an open skid box.  The truck driver and helper set it on my driveway from the truck just like this:


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 15, 2020)

Coachmule said:


> Well it’s not you and obviously you didn’t read that this was in his family for 70 years. The owner wanted to ensure the bike was safely delivered. To each their own. I’m personally glad he shipped it this way.




Not sure if you read me on this one.  If he's covering the cost? Fantastic! Home Run!
But if someone built that box and expected me to pay for the box and  freight? yep...I'd be pissed and insist on another option


----------



## Whizzerpro (Dec 16, 2020)

That's the way to protect something valuable.  You're lucky to live in continental USA.  I live in Puerto Rico and if I want to ship a bicycle from the states to my home it cost near the price you have paid for a regular box.  If I want it packaged the way you received it, I think the shipping cost may be near the double, about $800.  That's a lot of money but when you want something you pay wathever the cost will be.  Some sellers doesn't like to ship to Puerto Rico because of that but they must consider if the buyer agrees to pay no matter the shipping cost will be.  I'm not happy with high shipping costs but if "this is the way" here.  I know all people here don't think in the same way, some cares a lot about shipping costs while others not.  I'm a humble collector with a humble salary but I'm happy with the sacrifices I have made.  Enjoy your new toy like we are enjoying ours.


----------



## Coachmule (Dec 16, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> Not sure if you read me on this one.  If he's covering the cost? Fantastic! Home Run!
> But if someone built that box and expected me to pay for the box and  freight? yep...I'd be pissed and insist on another option



The original family covered the cost of the box and shipping.


----------



## Coachmule (Dec 16, 2020)

Whizzerpro said:


> That's the way to protect something valuable.  You're lucky to live in continental USA.  I live in Puerto Rico and if I want to ship a bicycle from the states to my home it cost near the price you have paid for a regular box.  If I want it packaged the way you received it, I think the shipping cost may be near the double, about $800.  That's a lot of money but when you want something you pay wathever the cost will be.  Some sellers doesn't like to ship to Puerto Rico because of that but they must consider if the buyer agrees to pay no matter the shipping cost will be.  I'm not happy with high shipping costs but if "this is the way" here.  I know all people here don't think in the same way, some cares a lot about shipping costs while others not.  I'm a humble collector with a humble salary but I'm happy with the sacrifices I have made.  Enjoy your new toy like we are enjoying ours.



I'm with you I don't collect to let bikes sit.  I actually ride my bikes almost daily to the beach.  By no means am I rich or poor I guess middle class if there is such a thing.  I'm too old to let stuff sit in my garage plus then my girlfriend would think it was junk and put it at the curb.  LOL


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 16, 2020)

Enough of the talk, let’s see the cargo that deserved this type of shipping.


----------



## Coachmule (Dec 16, 2020)

CWCMAN said:


> Enough of the talk, let’s see the cargo that deserved this type of shipping.



It's literally in pieces in my garage as I'm cleaning it up.  Pics after its complete.


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 16, 2020)

What about the unboxing pics?  I want to see how this thing was shipped before you blew it apart.  Kind of like opening King Tut's tomb.  :-D


----------



## Coachmule (Dec 16, 2020)

srfndoc said:


> What about the unboxing pics?  I want to see how this thing was shipped before you blew it apart.  Kind of like opening King Tut's tomb.  :-D



I didn't take any.  I know I should have but it was crazy all the straps and things holding it in place.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2020)

Coachmule said:


> A few weeks ago I bought a 1950 Schwinn Phantom on the Cabe, original owners family listed it, I’m going to post pics of how this guy shipped this bike. Unreal best shipping award ever. I’ll post the bike when I finish cleaning it up. Sitting in a garage for 69 years.
> 
> View attachment 1319969
> 
> ...



man, you said you would take pics....  coachmule: "I’m going to post pics of how this guy shipped this bike. "


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 16, 2020)

You've seen one phantom you've seen them all..


----------



## Coachmule (Dec 16, 2020)

bricycle said:


> man, you said you would take pics....  coachmule: "I’m going to post pics of how this guy shipped this bike. "



Well got too busy unpacking it and clearing out all of the boxes and foam and straps.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2020)

Coachmule said:


> Well got too busy unpacking it and clearing out all of the boxes and foam and straps.



I get it, just giving you a hard time. Been there done that.


----------



## JimRoy (Dec 16, 2020)

Very nice.  The packaging sure beats the nice prewar bicycle I bought and had both pedals poking through both side of the box.  You talk about lazy.  This guy was so lazy he didn’t remove the petals before shipping it to me.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 16, 2020)

boy that's a nice looking bike... oh wait, never mind.


----------



## ninolecoast (Dec 17, 2020)

spoker said:


> what a great job,in this site yout damnd if u do and damed if you dont,alot of ppl think you should pack likt this,charge nothing 4 your time and charge under $50,i would never ship a bike on this site fot that very reason!!



Hahahaha, definitely a good old boys network.


----------



## spoker (Dec 17, 2020)

ninolecoast said:


> Hahahaha, definitely a good old boys network.



?????????????????


----------



## Clarkk (Aug 21, 2022)

It is crucial to remove all accessories such as water bottles, speedometers, and mudguards when packing a bike for shipping. You have to put them in a separate plastic container or in a hard case because they have the tendency to be misplaced due to their miniature sizes. Make sure that you label the container “accessories” to avoid accidentally throwing them out.


----------



## Robert Troub (Aug 24, 2022)

phantom said:


> Wow.....just out of curiosity what was the shipping cost ?



It must have cost a fortune.....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 24, 2022)

when you have a warehouse with shipping rates based on your volume you could ship that cross country much cheaper than a person shipping from his home one time.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 24, 2022)

Do we get to see the bike?


----------



## drglinski (Aug 25, 2022)

The last time I bought a complete great shaped bike I had to go get it (8 hrs one way).   Shipping wasn't an option.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 25, 2022)

My favorite ship job is still the one where the buyer opened the box and found that the seller had used food packaging and McDonald's wrappers and boxes as padding, complete with petrified french fries and a portion of a burger still in the box. Two birds with one stone - bike gets padding and kitchen garbage goes out.


----------



## tim elder (Aug 27, 2022)

Was there ever a bike inside?


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 28, 2022)

I haven’t heard from him in awhile, last time I talked to him he wasn’t doing that well! Hopefully all is well!


----------



## Clarkk (Sep 5, 2022)

Clarkk said:


> It is crucial to remove all accessories such as water bottles, speedometers, and mudguards when packing a bike for shipping. You have to put them in a separate plastic container or in a hard case because they have the tendency to be misplaced due to their miniature sizes. Make sure that you label the container “accessories” to avoid accidentally throwing them out.



When you disassemble a bike for shipping, you have to narrow it down and reduce its height, so it can perfectly fit your box. The best way to ship a bike is to provide a layer of protection for each of its parts. The frame and fork are some of the biggest components of your bike, you properly cushion the bike’s frame and fork. You can use foam, pipe insulation, or bubble wrap for this process. Make sure there’s a lot of padding and it is securely attached to your bike frame and fork.


----------

